# How to change fuel pump in 1990 Stanza?



## nopeda (Sep 23, 2013)

My 1990 Nissan Stanza stalled and acted like it was out of gas. It started up again with difficulty, then stalled again and started back again a few times, then it ran ok for a bit and I left it running when I put gas in it (the tank was half full) and it died again during the filling. It started back with difficulty and I drove to a parking lot about a block away and let it idle and listened to it, and it would almost die and then quickly pick back up and did that a few times. I shut it off to go inside and when I tried starting it again in about 10 minutes it never would start back up. I couldn't hear the fuel pump wirring like I usually can, so I suspect that's the problem. Can anyone tell me how to change it? I tried doing a search for that expecting to find several results but instead couldn't find a single useful one. Also can anyone tell me where to find the fuel pump relay, if this sounds like that might be the problem? 

Thank you for any help!
David


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fuel pump relay is under the driver's side of the dash, near the firewall and S.M.J. (super-multiple junction) connector.

The fuel pump is located in the fuel tank, but is accessible from inside the car by removing the rear seat (upper and lower sections). Once the rear seat is out of the way, you will see a metal access cover on the floorpan. Remove the four, 10MM head screws and pull up the access plate. Unplug the harness connectors. Disconnect the two fuel hoses (mark them so you don't mix them up). Remove the 8MM head bolts on the fuel pump module (I think there's 6 of them) and pull the fuel pump module out of the tank. If you replace the pump, I highly recommend you get a genuine Nissan pump, which would be Nissan #17042-62E00. Make sure you get a new "O"-ring, as well.


----------

